# Help with MSI Z97



## Alm1978 (Dec 20, 2014)

I just bought and installed a MSI z97 motherboard and a Intel I74790k and now computer wont boot up. The motherboard on button light was showing on but computer wont boot up!! Please help!!!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Did it ever successfully boot? Did you try booting the system prior to installing everything in the case? Does the power come on at all? Do the fans run? Do you hear any beeps?

Here's some additional information about building and troubleshooting.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ld-and-troubleshoot-your-computer-918754.html


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Please give us all the components used including Psu make and model # as it is impossible to comment on this without knowing that.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Alm1978,

Yes, please provide your computer specs just like the other person said. By knowing your computer specs, we would definitely be able to troubleshoot your computer issue more. What is the brand of your computer power supply and how much power(WATTS) is your power supply?

One thing you can do is to try to boot the computer using the BARE ESSENTIALS method. Disconnect everything and only connect the following components: Power Supply, Motherboard, CPU, one stick of RAM, and Video Card. Make sure there's no loose connection. 

See if your computer boots up using the bare essentials method. Hope everything works out well for you and please provide an update when you can, thank you.


----------

